# Video/Tutorial section



## Finshaggy (Dec 17, 2012)

There should be one, and possibly even 2 sections for videos on this website.

1: A section for tutorials to be posted, both video and written. There is no place on the website DESIGNED to show you how to do anything. Just places about stuff, where people could post tutorials if they want to, but will eventually get drowned out by other stuff.

2: A section for random videos, funny and other-wise random. Like Vlogs, and documentaries and stuff, maybe even like grow journal compilations.

I also ask, but I understand if this idea is laughable because even I would laugh at it, that you make me a moderator of the random videos section, and maybe the tutorials as well. If I had the ability to delete trolls posts, and post my videos freely (videos that are ALL marijuana, or marijuana philosophy related), I think I could end about 50-75% of crazy arguing that goes on here on RIU.

Please consider. I will be growing, making hash, going to/and possibly working at dispensaries soon. So I could help out this site (end arguments/trolling, direct clutter of videos to a new place, get traffic), while this site helps me (stop arguing with trolls, and get my videos out there for the world)

Thanks for your consideration, please let me know if you make a video section. PLEASE.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 17, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/600707-who-really-thinks-i-should.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 17, 2012)

I've also had experience moderating, so I already know how forum shit works.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 17, 2012)

i can promise you starting threads about a sub forum and saying ' i think im so great i should be a mod, plz plz make me a mod ' will most definitley not get you 'mod status' ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 17, 2012)

every fin thread is about fin

and no, no one wnats a forum where you have any control . only your new shill account and yourself were in favor of you having any power

moderating is not about pluggin yourself so you can get more google bucks tard, its a service to help the website work better

you havent aided in anything other than yourself ever, JOB my ass, google ranking is not a job


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 17, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> (get traffic), while this site helps me ( get my videos out there for the world)


^That still won't help you get that many views. You need to make some "GOOD" videos, the ones you have now are crap. That's why you have hardly any views.

It's not that hard, I have less than a 1/4 the videos you do and five of them have more views than all of yours combined. You just have to upload things people would want to watch.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 17, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i can promise you starting threads about a sub forum and saying ' i think im so great i should be a mod, plz plz make me a mod ' will most definitley not get you 'mod status' ...


When did I say I thought I was great. Those are your words, not mine. I just said I could end the fighting by deleting trolls comments on my threads, and I could post videos that would bring traffic. I've already helped dispensaries get business through my videos, why not a website?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> every fin thread is about fin


No, most fin threads are about random stoned theories. Then they become about fin because you, buck and everyone else have some kind of fin fetish.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 17, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> That's why you have hardly any views.[\QUOTE]
> Have you seen my videos  I've only been at this for 1.3 years, I'm doing better than some people that have been on YouTube for 3+ years, and they're making music, running for political office, talking about weed, making vlogs, posting funny videos, etc. All I have to do is talk into the camera, and show my weed plants and I'm already beating ALL of them


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 17, 2012)

Buck used to brag and call me shitty because he had more views than me, but that was when I had just started. Go ahead and compare the views between me and Buck now


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> When did I say I thought I was great. Those are your words, not mine. I just said I could end the fighting by deleting trolls comments on my threads, and I could post videos that would bring traffic. I've already helped dispensaries get business through my videos, why not a website?


 way to play it smooth...but boasting yourself and saying i should be a mod of a forum to me is basically saying the same thing, you get to be a mod here from respect, not asking for respect while having 10k posts in a year. to me real value of forums are the threads and posts that make that forum up, IMO someone who has been here for a year shouldnt have 10,000 posts, for expample, someone who has been here for 5 years and has 3,000 posts, i find theres more VALUE in their posts and threads than say someone thats been here a year with 10,000 posts, get what im saying? you shouldnt have threads that ask to be a mod, or ask me a question, thats not really contributing to the forum in any real way or of any real VALUE. you seem like a good person with, unfortuantley, alot to learn...thats just my 2 pieces, and they dont matter very much.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> There should be one, and possibly even 2 sections for videos on this website.
> 
> 1: A section for tutorials to be posted, both video and written. There is no place on the website DESIGNED to show you how to do anything. Just places about stuff, where people could post tutorials if they want to, but will eventually get drowned out by other stuff.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your suggestions. We already have everything that you have asked about. 

Our Do It Yourself Forum is for posting of step-by-step tutorials. 

We have a Grow Journals section and a Grow Journals Forum. 

We don't want to have a videos forum because we already have too many videos. There are other sites for posting videos, so why would we want to duplicate that?

We have enough Mods now, so thanks for offering.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 18, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. We already have everything that you have asked about.
> 
> Our Do It Yourself Forum is for posting of step-by-step tutorials.
> 
> ...



do it yourself is for tutorials for building grow room related things, i would like to see a section for tutorials too, not for building but growing and techniques.


as for videos... fuck videos, what we need is a BNL section


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 18, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. We already have everything that you have asked about.
> 
> Our Do It Yourself Forum is for posting of step-by-step tutorials.
> 
> ...


I never said anything about making a grow journal section, and if you made a video section it would cut down on the number of video sin toke-n-talk and other threads, so that answers your question. And in my other thread I never asked a question, so when you sai "Maybe when you grow up you can answer you own question" that didn't really make sense.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

I did not realize there was a tutorials section, so I will from now on be posting any tutorials there. But, I still believe there should be a video thread. And I think RIU should think about giving me the ability to clean up my own threads (basically delete Uncle Buck from my shit).


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2012)

weird . . Fin asking for special privileges for his personal agenda. . . . self centered much . . UB is tame . . .compared to reality


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> weird . . Fin asking for special privileges for his personal agenda. . . . self centered much . . UB is tame . . .compared to reality


 Compared to reality? Where do you think we are? And I never said he wasn't tame. I said my threads were filled with him.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2012)

you need special privileges so you can censor UB's words . . . . .weak sauce man . . . and pathetic . . .but keep it up, its fun to watch you beg

and RIU is not reality, not even with 100% transparency can this site , forum, community be considered reality . . .and it is sad that you think it is . . . real world is to real so you consider this reality . . .wow


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> .but keep it up, its fun to watch you beg


 Where did I beg? I'm pretty sure I made a suggestion  And what drug are you on? You don't think you're in reality? Maybe I can help you with whatever trip you're on


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2012)

awww, poor little spammer.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> awww, poor little spammer.-The Biggest Spammer on the Site


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


>


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


Got me good with that one.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 26, 2012)

honestly i dont know why both you and UB are allowed, you both should be banned for being obnoxious, and never actually showing any real growing getting done.

at least with UB there can be some amusement and he rarely goes out of his way to respond to most people trying to fuck with him and what he says, while you on other hand troll away. typing and typing and typing, its like hazeygrapes, nigga always got something to say, conversation done ended this motherfucker comes up with something new out of his ass, all the time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> never actually showing any real growing getting done.


Why don't you go ahead and check out my sig


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Why don't you go ahead and check out my sig


lol, that's not real growing. that's abusing twigs.

i'm surprised poly hasn't checked out my outdoor or indoor grows. i've probably posted well over 25 pounds worth of harvest by now.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 26, 2012)

ive tried to check them both out i see a little growing going on(cant watch the vids in your one) BUT THERE IS TOO MUCH BS. im not going thru 10 pages of lets rag in shaggy, to find your updates. but just think on this, why continue to do what you do? do you enjoy getting ragged on? do you enjoy inflaming peoples emotions? if you do then just keep doing what your doing, but if you want to actually contribute to some people you need to change your ways. forget about this user and start fresh without inflicting your personal opinions on others.

im just saying this out of the kindness of my heart, because its peeps like you who make this site look bad, acting like a stoner, taking up data with senseless babble and such, you get my point, i can only hope UB reads this and sticks to his actual grow account, if he has one(master of puppets right there...:/) and just fucking grows.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, that's not real growing. that's abusing twigs.
> 
> i'm surprised poly hasn't checked out my outdoor or indoor grows. i've probably posted well over 25 pounds worth of harvest by now.


honestly ive never seen your journal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> ive tried to check them both out i see a little growing going on(cant watch the vids in your one) BUT THERE IS TOO MUCH BS. im not going thru 10 pages of lets rag in shaggy, to find your updates. but just think on this, why continue to do what you do? do you enjoy getting ragged on? do you enjoy inflaming peoples emotions? if you do then just keep doing what your doing, but if you want to actually contribute to some people you need to change your ways. forget about this user and start fresh without inflicting your personal opinions on others.
> 
> im just saying this out of the kindness of my heart, because its peeps like you who make this site look bad, acting like a stoner, taking up data with senseless babble and such, you get my point, i can only hope UB reads this and sticks to his actual grow account, if he has one(master of puppets right there...:/) and just fucking grows.


you're right, poly, i don't even grow.

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/443060-portland-area-greenhouse-grow.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> honestly ive never seen your journal.


maybe check my started threads.

i've never seen you grow a thing, do i lodge onto your nutsack?

https://www.rollitup.org/oregon-patients/483389-unclebucks-winter-wonderland.html


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe check my started threads.
> 
> i've never seen you grow a thing, do i lodge onto your nutsack?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/oregon-patients/483389-unclebucks-winter-wonderland.html


hmm, let me put it to you this way, how many friends vs. how many enemy's have you made on RIU? actual friends, not people who "friended" you usernames you can call off the top of your head, that are cool with you and enjoy talking to you? now think about all the users that bad mouth you(you dont have to name their names off the top of your head) and you do the comparison.

but like ive said before youve never caused me any problems, and besides that every one on RIU knows who you are, if they havent seen one of your posts they have seen some one refer to you. 

all this shit could be said to shaggy too. but just take it how you want it.

also i see you just made that thread, last time i looked at your threads started(what im implying here is i dont care what you do or where your at on RIU) was about more than 6 months ago.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> hmm, let me put it to you this way, how many friends vs. how many enemy's have you made on RIU? actual friends, not people who "friended" you usernames you can call off the top of your head, that are cool with you and enjoy talking to you? now think about all the users that bad mouth you(you dont have to name their names off the top of your head) and you do the comparison.
> 
> but like ive said before youve never caused me any problems, and besides that every one on RIU knows who you are, if they havent seen one of your posts they have seen some one refer to you.
> 
> ...


i don't come on to RIU to make friends, although i have made a couple. i come to troll.

and second, i did not "just make" either of those threads. you are annoying me now and i am making a mental note to troll you in the future.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> while you on other hand troll away. typing and typing and typing, its like hazeygrapes, nigga always got something to say, conversation done ended this motherfucker comes up with something new out of his ass, all the time.


&#8203;..............


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't come on to RIU to make friends, although i have made a couple. i come to troll.
> 
> and second, i did not "just make" either of those threads. you are annoying me now and i am making a mental note to troll you in the future.


sad thing is i believe you, but i really didnt come here to put you down, ive never had a problem with you unc, and i still dont your just a good example, shaggy is much more detrimental, but if your gonna take what i have to say offensively, but so be it, i cant stop you from trolling if thats what you so enjoy. and i dont really blame you after my time on the net i can understand why trolling is fun, but its negative so i dont partake.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;..............


but its only funny cause its true.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> ive tried to check them both out i see a little growing going on(cant watch the vids in your one) BUT THERE IS TOO MUCH BS. im not going thru 10 pages of lets rag in shaggy, to find your updates. but just think on this, why continue to do what you do? do you enjoy getting ragged on? do you enjoy inflaming peoples emotions? if you do then just keep doing what your doing, but if you want to actually contribute to some people you need to change your ways. forget about this user and start fresh without inflicting your personal opinions on others.


No, I just feel like my threads need replies. If I stopped replying to them, then why should I reply to you? And I think I'll be fine "Inflicting my personal opinions on others"


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't come on to RIU to make friends, although i have made a couple. i come to troll.
> 
> and second, i did not "just make" either of those threads. you are annoying me now and i am making a mental note to troll you in the future.


Wow. So true, I had to click the like button.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> ive never had a problem with you unc, and i still dont your just a good example, shaggy is much more detrimental.


 If Trolls like Buck weren't on my threads, I would only have like 500 posts. I'm "Detrimental" because I reply to people that comment on my threads? What am I harming here??? My threads?  You're like looking to become part of a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 27, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I just feel like my threads need replies. If I stopped replying to them, then why should I reply to you? And I think I'll be fine "Inflicting my personal opinions on others"


this made me laugh.


um to answer your question, and to be honest i dont even know why im bothering, because its guaranteed you will respond, and that was the the whole point of my statements, to arrest you trolling that is, but you shouldn't have replied to me. basically in short, you just got trolled by someone known for intentionally trolling the trolls.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 27, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> basically in short, you just got trolled by someone known for intentionally trolling the trolls.


So basically, in short, you're a troll that thinks his trolling is righteous in some way   I'm just shit talking haters, while sharing experiences, opinions and thing I'm doing. You're TROLLING. Admittedly, and for no reason (except that you think you are somehow doing karmas work  ) Cool.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 27, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> So basically, in short, you're a troll that thinks his trolling is righteous in some way   I'm just shit talking haters, while sharing experiences, opinions and thing I'm doing. You're TROLLING. Admittedly, and for no reason (except that you think you are somehow doing karmas work  ) Cool.


you right.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

Just bringing this idea back up...


----------

